# Hi. My name is jennifer,35 years old.



## Jadine jared

I just found out that im 5 weeks pregnant for my 3rd pregnancy and my obgyne told me to take baby aspirin 81mg because of my blood pressure... any advice for this..if this good or safe to my growing baby?its that worrying me so much..are there other safest medicine to take? Thank you so much.


----------



## Alexas Mommy

Welcome and congrats! I'm unsure about baby aspirin as I have no experience with that but I have heard of other women taking it, hopefully you'll get some answers! :)


----------



## Sushai

Congratulations and welcome to BnB :hi:


----------



## Care102018

I have to take baby aspirin my whole pregnancy...I would think if it wasn’t safe the doctor wouldn’t tell you to take it...I have clotting disorder so the risks of not taking it are worse than the baby aspirin doing any harm


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi Jennifer and welcome to BabyandBump :) congratulations!


----------

